# Aquarium stuff for sale



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Monday and Tuesday, call 817-915-8185 or 817-808-2249

Some items have prices in the photos, make an offer on any/all:

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5215/5384901819_15492b26a9_z.jpg

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5211/5384902697_3df7344b61_z.jpg

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5220/5384903795_520d974574_z.jpg

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5213/5384904069_8f6e824a5d_z.jpg

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5217/5385504406_a560141d87_z.jpg

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5214/5384906487_6250e0f579_z.jpg


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If it doesn't sell here, post it on DFWFishbox.com


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

the c02 what size bottle are those, and in the third photo are those protein skimmer or calcuim reactors?


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I haven't asked but since the guys have to be out by next tuesday, i don't think they're on the site much and phone calls are required....might try texting to ask ?s


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Those are 10lb CO2 tanks. I think I posted previously that I would take $150 for the one with regulator and $75 for the tank-only. I'm open to other offers, but figure the regulator and one needle valve is about $75, tank is $100+ and 6 way valve is $50-60.

The 3rd picture shows diatom filters. They are also called water polishers. Basically it's a cloth bag in a jar and you start the pump running with the hoses in a bucket floating in the tank (so the water is separate. Then to the bucket you add a cup or so of diatomaceous earth from the swimming pool section of the hardware store. It's the skeletons of tiny organisms called diatoms. It flows through the filter bag (thus why you use the bucket) until it builds up on the cloth bag. Once it's stable, you can sink the bucket and remove it from the tank. From this point, it's cleaning tank water. After a day or two, it will have collected all matter of fine particles from the water. (It can remove the algae from green water.) At that point, stop the filter and remove it from the tank. Connect the return hose to your sink faucet and direct the other hose to the drain. Turn the water on and it will wash the powder backwards through the filter and down the drain. This is called "backwashing" on swimming pools.

The smaller unit hangs on the side of the tank, the other one you have to sit on a platform next to the tank. From experience, it's best to keep the filter below the water line so air bubbles are vented.

This is the large one:
http://www.diatomfilter.com/products/diatom_xl_filter.htm

This is the small one:
http://www.diatomfilter.com/products/diatom_dff_filter.htm

I think we were asking $110 for the large and $80 for the smaller one. They're both clean, though the large one has had water in it so might smell a little funky the first time it's used.

The $3 boxes above the shrimp trap are bubble counters for CO2.

The green driftwood is great as a discus breeding cone. That's why it's green, we put malochite green in the tank to prevent egg fungus and it stains anything that it touches (except the fish of course!)

We are in and out, and as TanyaQ2000 said, phone or text works. I will check this forum in the evenings though.

Michael


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Michael, what are the "packets" in the tray (2nd link next to the shrimp trap and bubble counters)?


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

pH Reference solutions for calibrating pH probes. The pH controllers pictured are in fine shape, though the pH probes probably aren't that good anymore. They are priced such that you could replace the probe and still be ahead though I think. I have more X-10 stuff that can go with it as well. It works pretty well as long as you don't try to run a bunch of tanks in parallel in a building with a noisy electrical system like I was.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you got any big air pumps? I need something to power 4-5 tanks.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Custom Aquarium stand for 60g cube (24x24") $25
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5098/5480842374_163845db03_o.jpg


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

We also have two CO2 regulators and 10lb CO2 tanks still...


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

in pic No.4 I see power head $5 can you tell me how many Gal/hour or Lite/Hour

Thank you


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Hmm.. not sure. They're the little $20 Aquaclear ones... I usually build CO2 reactors out of them.


----------



## btimmer30 (Nov 23, 2008)

how much to ship the regulator with solenoid, needle valve and check valve to me. I live in Dayton, Ohio and I have paypal.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I should have chirped up sooner before but if you still have the heaters, heater mounts and all the misc suction cups, I'll take those.


----------

